# HPS Bulbs



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I usually only install Phillips lamps and ballasts. Honestly though, I don't think I've installed Sylvania HPS lamps before. I can, however, say that I have had definite issues with Sylvania HID ballasts. By and large, they are a big, reputable lighting company so it's a reasonably safe way to go even though they're not my preference :thumbsup:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Luma lamps from Ruud. :thumbsup:

Philips, Sylvania, and GE no longer make their HPS lines in the USA now, so I have no problem using a similarly imported lamp from Luma.


----------

